

Show HN: NewsDash - akumpf
http://chaoscollective.org:4005/?egypt=1

======
akumpf
Some background: NewsNow is a realtime news dashboard we made to cover large
social events without filtering from large media outlets. We built it in just
a couple days.

Everything is pulled from social updates, but is organized and presented
similar to a newspaper with hierarchy and structure.

Also, try it on mobile/tablet -- everything should flow and look pretty :)

------
mikecane
Change that name. [http://www.newsnow.co.uk/h/](http://www.newsnow.co.uk/h/)

I've used the real NewsNow for ages.

~~~
akumpf
Haha. Wow, didn't see that. We'll get the name changed pronto.

Thanks for the heads-up :)

